
APNewsBreak: Tesla in Autopilot sped up before Utah crash - unityByFreedom
https://www.yahoo.com/news/police-report-tesla-autopilot-sped-235859893.html
======
unityByFreedom
Also note, Elon Musk previously addressed this specific situation [1] [2],

> Radar sees through rain, fog, snow, dust, and essentially quite easily. So
> even if you are driving down the road and the visibility was very low and
> there was a big multi-car pileup or something like that and you can't see
> it, the radar would and it would initiate braking in time to avoid your car
> being added to the multi-car pileup.

[1] [https://insideevs.com/elon-musk-on-autopilot-8-0-if-the-
car-...](https://insideevs.com/elon-musk-on-autopilot-8-0-if-the-car-in-front-
of-you-suddenly-swerves-model-s-x-are-ready/)

[2] [https://electrek.co/2016/09/11/elon-musk-autopilot-update-
ca...](https://electrek.co/2016/09/11/elon-musk-autopilot-update-can-now-sees-
ahead-of-the-car-in-front-of-you/)

